# HR218 issues on traffic stops, etc



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

You stop a guy and he ID's himself as an out-of-state LEO. Setting aside the ticket-or-not-ticket professional courtesy debate (which would be beating a dead horse)..... what would it take for you to determine if he is a real cop or not (active or retired)? I've been having some debates with some colleagues who say that they might need to call the guy's PD to verify his credentials. I contend that any cop worthy of the title, can look at a badge/ID (from anywhere), spend five minutes talking with the guy, and in 99% of the cases, make an accurate determination if he is "for real" or not. And in those cases, he should merely be given his credentials back and sent along with a "have a nice day". And only in that small percentage of the time where you might find something fishy with his credentials or the way he talks/answers questions, that only in those cases, would follow-up (like a phone call to his PD) be necessary.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

NLETS and iii, if all is well and appears to be who/what he says he is, then "have a nice day".


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I think that calling the Agency wouldn't work all that great either in particular for retiree's.

Using myself for example. Retired from a smaller agency in Texas. It's been about 6 years since I left. There's been an election since then so there's a new boss and he's brought in a good number of new folks. My point is that unless a call was made monday through friday 8am-4pm when the administrative person was there and could check the personnel files what you'd probley get is "never heard of him, call back m-f 8-4 and they can check the files."

I would think that would be the same for most smaller agencies.

By the same token, I don't think you'll have that many retirees flashing a badge at you once they've been out a while anyway. I was given a nice badge and id in a nice case and I can't remember the last time I carried it, if I ever did.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

since alot of people are poor drivers, a quick driver's history could turn something up to maybe raise a flag since most leo's usually don't rack up citations. If his record's clean, have a nice day and you'll always have time later to satisfy your curiousity. After all, cop or no cop, if there is no history then why not give a break anyway?


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

94c, 
you'd be surprised about the extent of some of the driving history of some cops, myself excluded, but my opinion is why bother running them throught the ringer and calling their pd if they have a police id? Put yourself in their position, would you want the shit your gonna have to deal with after your vacation because another pd called on you while you were on vacation. Not meaning being in trouble, but just the people busting you balls about them calling in on verifying your id and them knowing you got stopped. Although I agree if you get a car load of undesirables with one claiming a police id, run them to no end.

Oh yeah one other thing active or retired.... who cares. Whoever thinks that a retired officer that served 20, 30, plus years doesn't deserve the same break that a guy currently working doesn't get should get his head examined. Just remember, alot of these guys were busting heads before most of us were a drip down our daddy's legs. Show them the same respect you would show a guy currently on the job, they've definately earned it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

laxball33 said:


> you'd be surprised about the extent of some of the driving history of some cops, myself excluded, but my opinion is why bother running them throught the ringer and calling their pd if they have a police id? Put yourself in their position, would you want the shit your gonna have to deal with after your vacation because another pd called on you while you were on vacation.


I certainly don't know what every legit police ID card looks like, especially those from out-of-state. I don't want to cut a break to a fake, so I've called more than a few times, simply asking if Joe Blow is an LEO for the agency. I don't mention why I'm asking.



laxball33 said:


> Oh yeah one other thing active or retired.... who cares. Whoever thinks that a retired officer that served 20, 30, plus years doesn't deserve the same break that a guy currently working doesn't get should get his head examined. Just remember, alot of these guys were busting heads before most of us were a drip down our daddy's legs. Show them the same respect you would show a guy currently on the job, they've definately earned it...


I agree 100% there. I always go out of my way to help out retired guys, not just on traffic stops. Just because you're drawing a pension, that doesn't mean you're not part of the family anymore.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I've been on the job 24 years so I'm not surprised thank you. Furthermore, don't address your crap to me if I'm not the one that said it. I only said that a simple history check could go along way in learning if someone is lying to you or not.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think Fight Club is falling apart. :NO:


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

94c said:


> I've been on the job 24 years so I'm not surprised thank you. Furthermore, don't address your crap to me if I'm not the one that said it. I only said that a simple history check could go along way in learning if someone is lying to you or not.


That whole post wasn't directed to you, my mistake, I should have sectioned it off. I was only trying to make a light hearted comment about some of the guys on the jobs driving histories. I've seen a few and some aren't pretty.

And Delta, I see your point there are alot of different Id's out there and I have seen a few that look like they were made by a 12 yr old and are legit. You're right, a quick call is probably a good idea if you have any doubts.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, the ID's from my department could've been made by a 12 year old on a Computer. They are legit, but embarrasing. I've seen a few similar to them. They're made of stuff you can get with $10 cash on a trip to staples.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

In regards to HR .218 I would say that any *Gov't-issued* L.E. credentials that appear legit would be good enough for me. Most of us are experienced enough to know Texas DPS and Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, etc, etc, etc, in conjuction with simply taking "the talk" and observing behavior. Nobody is perfect, however, if indicators are something's fishy...............keep looking!


----------

